# inshore kayak safety



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi

Just wanting to know some safety tips and safety items i should carry with me for inshore waters? Would be up to know 400m offshore.

Ajbigfish


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Suggestion:

Read the Safety Section....lots of tips there from experienced kayak fishos, including the safety items.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

AJ it's great to have you on board, mate. It's just a huge topic which has been gradually added to over the years with a lot of input. And sometimes it gets heated with different views. Do check the safety page, but Let's see if I can give an start:

x skill preparation.
Ability to get back in/on if you go over. Ability to get back if the conditions get bad. Stay with the yak, you won't swim it down if the wind gets hold of it.

x conditions
What is the weather doing. Are you ready for the changes? What about a B Plan, somewhere else to land if you can't get back to where you started. Don't die in determination to get back where you started, know where the other safe spots are.

x emergency services
NEVER go out expecting others to take responsibility. But don't hesitate to call in help either. How do you call them? Mobile - pre dial number? Waterproof? EPIRB or PLB? VHF? Maybe just flares? Whatever, think it through and have a plan.

x buddy up
This means you both take responsibility to be rescuers. Can you rescue a mate.

x shore watch
Someone needs to know what you are doing, where you are going and how long you will be. And they need to know who to call if you don't contact by an agreed time.

Heaps more, but it's a start. Oh, don't forget the life jacket.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks dru I look Through the safety topics


----------

